# My salamander hm in a flower glass jar



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my friend stop by at my house and she gave me a flower glass jar, she said i might need it for my fishes. 
A betta in a glass jar instead flowers, what a great idea, why not???
So, i decided to add a little of gravel, few plastic plants then i put one of my salamander butterfly hm inside. He really like his new home, he keep flaring around, go up and down. I'm glad he like it. 
I though it look cool so i left the jar in kitchen table.
Do you have anything similar like this with a betta in your room or anywhere in your house ??


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We only have tanks here, most jars are too small and I don't really use bettas as decoration. I have two toddlers and a thirsty cat. He's beautiful btw.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Some people will say it doesnt hold enough water, but some fish are happier in smaller tanks. I would reccomend no plastic plants though, only silk as the plastic plants can/will tear there fragile fins.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> We only have tanks here, most jars are too small and I don't really use bettas as decoration. I have two toddlers and a thirsty cat. He's beautiful btw.


Talking about cat, my sister is planning to buy a cat at petco, i told her that i dont think it will be a good idea because i have a lot of betta around the house.
What is your advices about having a cat in the house full of betta fish ??


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

MMAsac said:


> Some people will say it doesnt hold enough water, but some fish are happier in smaller tanks. I would reccomend no plastic plants though, only silk as the plastic plants can/will tear there fragile fins.


Yes, i agree with you MMAsac. I will replace those fake plants with real plants tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

That at the least need something covering the top so it cant jump.

It looks like an ok size as long as you're willing to do frequent waterchanges and he's happy.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

looks very nice  like a little world. 

I used to have a betta in the vase like something like yours, but then my mom decide to decorated with Roses  :shock:and accidently grazed my betta. I told her when I noticed and she doesn't do that anymore. She fell in love with one of my purple betta so now I'm helping her set up her own planted tank on her desk one of these days :-D


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have cats, I just make sure my tanks have covers. The cats barely look at my fish.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love him  Im not gonna hate on your tank..I think it's beautiful  even if it's small it's wonderful in it's simplicity  just watch in case he's a little jumper


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

What I'm wondering, is it heated? And how often are you changing his water?

Otherwise, it looks quite nice.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Talking about cat, my sister is planning to buy a cat at petco, i told her that i dont think it will be a good idea because i have a lot of betta around the house.
> What is your advices about having a cat in the house full of betta fish ??


I really can't offer any advice, I've had my cat for 8 years. She's slept with fettets, cleaned rats, watched the tanks, played with bunnies and dragons and she currently sleeps with a Pitbull. She's not your average cat. I do not leave my tanks open though, just in case. I trust her but at the end of the day she's only an animal  Is your sister buying a cat or adopting a shelter cat from petco? *sadface*


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

your fish is very pretty!...but how big is that vase??make sure you keep up with the water changes.. and becareful with the temp dropping if you dont have a heater


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I know that betta do jump out of their jars or tanks, so i put some plastic rap over the vase. That vase is big, when fill up with water inside, it is quite heavy.
I will do water change probably 2 times a week. No heater need it for now, it is still really warm here. 
My sister want to buy a cat at petco, i saw the price, it is so expensive. I could buy a lot of betta with that price, i think she is out her mind. She still need everybody approval to be able to get her cat, not everyone in the household like cat, i dont like cat either but i do like dog.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Honestly some of my Betta prefer smaller or more heavily decorated tanks. You just have to watch the personality. I have a few that don't like heaters either, surprisingly.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont have cats, but my sister has 2 cats and has goldfish. But her cats are...well they have issues. :shock:


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

As lond as it's not small enough to be knocked over, andit has a lid, you're finecat wise.


Not sure the plastic wrap counts as a lid when it comes to cats, and i hope you poked an air hole or two xD two changes a week sounds fine.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 4 cats, they can easily access my open top jars, but they leave them alone. I have 2 that like to play with the fish from outside of the glass though - they never try to catch them. The closest they come to that is drinking the water lol.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

It's small but 2 of mine enjoy a smaller tank but plastic wrap? Be sure to poke holes so he can breathe...he is very pretty.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Cats, well, I have covers for my tanks. But she does drink from my shrimp bowl. O.e 

Uhm, not to be a hater or anything, I think it looks nice, but it looks a little too small. Plus, what if he jumps out? It looks like half a gallon of water. Even 1 would be a little too small. How do you heat it?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree. It's really pretty, I'll give it that, but it should be AT LEAST a gallon. It doesn't even look to be half a gallon. With it being that small, you should be doing water changes. Again, it's super cool looking, but your fish would be way happier in something bigger.


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

My GF's cat could care less about the bettas, but will watch them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my dad's cat don't care at all about my bettas. he'll look at them, lay by their tanks and watch them, they'll flare at him and his tail, but he's never messed with them.... it depends on the cat, really.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Talking about cat, my sister is planning to buy a cat at petco, i told her that i dont think it will be a good idea because i have a lot of betta around the house.
> What is your advices about having a cat in the house full of betta fish ??


I have an apartment full of bettas and my cat could care less. I've even picked her up and shown her tanks with fish swimming around and she doesn't care. LOL. I worried at one point if she would jump up on things and try to get to them but she never has. Even if she could, all my tanks have covers.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Agreed well said. 

Plus, water changes are so time consuming and difficult, and stressful for the fish. How would you like to be taken out of your home and have to struggle to breathe and flip out and then get plopped into a tiny little room? I'd get tired of it.

Its good for a sick fish, but I really hope it isn't his home.


----------

